# Stretched Aratere



## Ferry Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello all

Just looked at the Interislander photos in flicker, about the work on the Aratere and I see that the new section has a third funnel! now that'll make the ferry one of the only ones in the world with three funnels.

Can't say I'm fond of the idea, what do you guys think?


----------

